
Intergenerational warfare: Who stole the millennials’ future? - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/0c2a575a-8c4b-11e9-b8cb-26a9caa9d67b
======
esotericn
The UK has a broken housing market.

Literally everything else stems from that.

All of the centralisation, ridiculous conditions, silly commutes, a ton of the
work related unhappiness.

There are vast, vast swathes of the country that are just empty or used for
farmland or whatever whilst others live in tower blocks.

It's gone way, way beyond anything resembling reasonable. The situation, in
pretty much one or two generations, for the population without excessive
talent, has gone from 'buy with a partner' to 'move a bit further out' to 'buy
an apartment' to 'buy an apartment a bit further out' to 'rent an apartment'
to 'rent a room in a house or apartment' and for many it's now at 'curl up and
die on the street'.

You may also have the option of moving to a depressed post-industrial town and
working in retail until the Government cuts benefits enough that no-one can
afford to buy things from your shop any more.

We're a 500+ year old country for christ's sake. This isn't the frontier.
We're in a situation in which people can't afford the rent because our
governance is thoroughly broken.

------
NeedMoreTea
lol. How about the author, David Willetts? After all, it is he who was
cheerleader for the raising of tuition fees from 3k to 9k. It was he that sold
the student loan book to a debt collecting agency.

The conclusion really just adds weight to thinking he's part of the problem. A
one-off bribe to help onto the housing ladder isn't going to cut it.

